# while my wife's away....



## JonMikal (Apr 12, 2006)

.


----------



## David A (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha...VERY nice pictures...I have a feeling they aren't here for their artistic attributes. 

Good thing I already live in Florida!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, you are SOOOOOO dead!!!!   But it's gonna take them a week to wipe that smile off your face.

HILARIOUS post, JM.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 12, 2006)

Hahaha *ducks*

You didn't enjoy it though did you Jon? You selflessly put yourself through the whole ordeal just for us at TPF 

:badangel:


----------



## Arch (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG are you in trouble...... but what are gonna do if you get a load of stunning women drop by your office, i mean you cant ignore em!! :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 12, 2006)

Next shots I wanna see...are your lumps 

Cool stuff bud :thumbup: And yes, they are tall!


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude, these are so sweet!!!!! You gotta find me a spot there with folks like this "just dropping in". Here's hoping the wife never sees this thread. JM you LUCKY dog!!!!!!!


----------



## Calliope (Apr 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Here's hoping the wife never sees this thread.


 
:er: So, this is why I didn't hear from you today.  

Advice:  When you want to play with Miss USA, make sure your wife is not a Dark Sider!   

I'm not allowed to touch your camera but these women are?  hmmmm....

Get ready darksiders, you may be seeing some really dark photos next week when I get back!  :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

The jig is up boys, SCRAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 12, 2006)

oh oh...Im gettin a bad feelin here. The darkside is gonna be turned upside down now. 
Hey jon...just wanted to let ya know, if ya need a place...you can come to Canada. 
  Wait till you see miss Canada ...eh:lmao:


----------



## n2photos (Apr 12, 2006)

JonMikal you are just a riot!!!

Great post....sure got my hubby off the couch to look at a set a pictures....he won't do that for me.  Wonder what I am doing wrong....lmao.  ha ha.  Oh wait no hotties....lol.  My poor hubby.  lol

Let us know when the swelling in your head goes away....
The ego swelling and the swelling that Calliope delivers when she gets home....lol.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 12, 2006)

keep that map I sent ya JM!  WOW, you have all the luck!


----------



## Randog (Apr 13, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Next shots I wanna see...are your lumps
> 
> Cool stuff bud :thumbup: And yes, they are tall!


Me too! 

OMG!!! JM, I don't if your lucky here or just in a lot of trouble. But it does look like your hella happy here!  Poor you when Linda gets home, she posting pic's of your kids and your out and about like this. 
Man you're a dead man.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 13, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Go Mr JonMikal!!! :mrgreen:


Doesn't Miss North Carolina look like the chick actor out of the "Scary Movie" movies. hehehehe except a brunette.


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 13, 2006)

JM with babes, cooool !  ^5 JM , ^5 .


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2006)

You're not a short-un are you JM?? So, they're *really *tall huh??

Rob


----------



## Calliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> keep that map I sent ya JM! WOW, *you have all the luck!*


 
Yes, he is a lucky fella...  after all, he's married to me!  :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Apr 13, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Yes, he is a lucky fella...  after all, he's married to me!  :mrgreen:


I agree, he is very lucky to have you in his life. In fact, I'd say he is one of the luckiest men in the county, no the state, no the country, no wait the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(that's not pouring it on too thick, is it?)





































I don't know if this attempt at reverse psychology is going to work or not, but here's hoping it does.


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 13, 2006)

looks like i'm in for it, eh? you guys keep me in your prayers


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 13, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> looks like i'm in for it, eh? you guys keep me in your prayers


 
Rgrt :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 13, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Rgrt :thumbup:


 
i haven't healed from this yet. :er:


----------



## Chiller (Apr 13, 2006)

Ya know how to get to Canada from there...right?


----------



## anicole (Apr 13, 2006)

You know, you really weren't that smart ... you could have pm'd these to all the men and ya'll could have had a conversation privately about it and Mistress would have never known ... after all, we do it all the time with the shirtless firefighters, men in uniform and various and sundry other buffed up men ... see ... ya'll never knew ...

But, JM ... you're married to 1/3 of the Coven Three ... :er:  spells work, dude ...


----------



## JonK (Apr 13, 2006)

last shot is the best


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 13, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> last shot is the best


 
thats exactly what me and nicole will say when calliope puts the gun back down...

calliopallie....the power of the three...(shall we call it the dark trinity??)

we got  your back, sister covenness...

jm......  shame you couldnt find something to take a pic of...:er:


----------



## dllb (Apr 13, 2006)

Good for you!  I love the pictures.


----------



## Lensmeister (Apr 13, 2006)

Great shots mate .... but I have to know TWO things .... 

1. how come they were in your office?

2. Got any jobs going ?


----------



## Calliope (Apr 13, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I agree, he is very lucky to have you in his life. In fact, I'd say he is one of the luckiest men in the county, no the state, no the country, no wait the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(*that's not pouring it on too thick, is it?*)


 
Um, just a tad :er:


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 13, 2006)

nice shots jon, they are all good, but florida and north carolina are my favorites...


----------



## 303villain (Apr 13, 2006)

good shots! haha i didnt even know we had a miss colorado!


----------



## scoob (Apr 13, 2006)

Lucky....cool shots!!


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 13, 2006)

scoob said:
			
		

> Lucky....cool shots!!


 
  Was waiting for you.


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 13, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Was waiting for you.


 
couldn't type from all the drool on the keyboard


----------



## scoob (Apr 13, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> couldn't type from all the drool on the keyboard


 

 ,   just got done cleanin it up, its all good.


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 13, 2006)

scoob said:
			
		

> , just got done cleanin it up, its all good.


 
:lmao:   :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Apr 13, 2006)

scoob said:
			
		

> , just got done cleanin it up, its all good.


 
looks like you left just a couple days too early, eh?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 13, 2006)

And I wasn't invited!? :shock:


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 14, 2006)

Jon if I were you I'd run away! right now... and heheh Scoob you made my day today


----------



## henryalg01 (Dec 21, 2012)

where is the photo ?


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)

henryalg01 said:


> where is the photo ?



The thread is from 2006! :lmao:
After reading the first page, I soo want to see the picture too!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2012)

*Zombie thread go back to sleep!*


----------

